# should I keep switching therapists?



## Articuno (Jan 14, 2015)

I've been to 2 different psychologists now. both were terrible experiences for me.

both were somewhat religious, kept disregarding my anxiety and outlooks on life. they keep telling me to get out of my room and stop being on the computer everyday to slowly break my "shell" but what they don't seem to realize is that I would break down more from going out when I have anxiety

not to mention this online virtual life is all I have, I have friends on here and everything...I communicate, play games, watch movies, research, etc. It's so mass. I bet I'll get called an internet addict or something...it's just making me hopeless knowing there's no one out there that understands 

any suggestions on how to actually find someone who isn't an older gen moron?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Articuno said:


> I've been to 2 different psychologists now. both were terrible experiences for me.
> 
> both were somewhat religious, kept disregarding my anxiety and outlooks on life. they keep telling me to get out of my room and stop being on the computer everyday to slowly break my "shell" but what they don't seem to realize is that I would break down more from going out when I have anxiety
> 
> ...


Your normal and similar to me. I also try to get out but struggle. I don't see a future for myself. Hell can't be worst than this.


----------



## Articuno (Jan 14, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Your normal and similar to me. I also try to get out but struggle. I don't see a future for myself. Hell can't be worst than this.


yeah, my parents want to divorce over me and everything so I have no idea what to do ...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

wow, tough situation. why?


----------



## Articuno (Jan 14, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> wow, tough situation. why?


because my step dad doesn't want to put up with me. I'm almost 18 and I will probably get kicked out


----------



## nervousbat (Nov 16, 2014)

Articuno said:


> I've been to 2 different psychologists now. both were terrible experiences for me.
> 
> both were somewhat religious, kept disregarding my anxiety and outlooks on life. they keep telling me to get out of my room and stop being on the computer everyday to slowly break my "shell" but what they don't seem to realize is that I would break down more from going out when I have anxiety
> 
> ...


Oh man I had the same problem!! My last therapist was homophobic and told me his delusion of gayness being mental illness, like seriously come on! I left him immediately after he told me that, and I haven't done therapy in several years.
But I kind of want to try it again with someone else. I don't want to give up.


----------



## Triumph (Jan 16, 2015)

Articuno said:


> I've been to 2 different psychologists now. both were terrible experiences for me.
> 
> both were somewhat religious, kept disregarding my anxiety and outlooks on life. they keep telling me to get out of my room and stop being on the computer everyday to slowly break my "shell" but what they don't seem to realize is that I would break down more from going out when I have anxiety
> 
> ...


Write down some important philosophical, or religious/spiritual, or whatever your preference of values tend to be and ask the next prospect a few before you waste time and money in a session. If they refuse to answer move on to the next one.


----------

